# OMG OMG!!! It hatched!!! :O



## Codyandme1 (Sep 14, 2011)

I must have counted wrong because I only expected them to hatch 2 weeks from now! Turns out I was wrong! This is the first time there has ever been chicks hatch in this house! And the mum happens to be my favourite (ssshhhhh!! I didnt say that ), CODY!!! 

She has layed eggs before and they were infertile. But she has bonded to newbie, and i have to say, they are a very good couple  
A few days ago I managed to candle one of the eggs, and to my surprise it was fertile! Being that it's their first clutch and all... I so didn't expect this.
So I'm very happy! 

But Cody keeps doing this one thing...... When she's in the nest box, particularly before bed and in the morning, she will flap, quite loudly, but not repeatedly. She will flap once, then some 5-10 seconds later she will do it again. But she hisses as well which makes me think she must have seen something, or heard something that she finds threatening to her baby. It doesn't last very long, she might do it about 3 or 4 times and that's it.

Is this something to worry about , I mean... I don't want the baby or eggs to be harmed.

Is there any good foods that you give to your birds whilst they have chicks? right now I'm giving them sprouted seed, snow pea shoots, cucumber, sweet potato mash with spring water tuna, homemade blueberry pancakes ( made with birds health in mind ), corn, egg, whole meal bread smeared with handrearing mix, along with other things.

If there's anything to avoid feeding them whilst they have chicks, please let me know  
This is the first time with chicks In the household! And I really don't want to mes this up!!!!! 

Thank you! Especially if you read this


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Sounds like you are feeding well. She might be exercising in the box. I'm not sure on that though.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Keep an eye on her to make sure she isn't hurting the baby when flapping.

Congrats! And I would love to see pix!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I recently wrote an article on breeding diet: http://www.littlefeatheredbuddies.com/info/nutrition-tieldiet.html#breeders


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

congrats on the baby upload pics as soon as you can later as it ages...we love pics here.
sounds like she might be just exercising her wings but watch out for the size of her nails if too long she could injure the baby or eggs.


----------



## Codyandme1 (Sep 14, 2011)

Oh! I didn't think about the nails, I'll check when she comes out 
And guess what!!! There is now 2 little bubs!!! YAY !!!

I stuffed up all the pics, sorry ill try again... I think I need to update something


----------



## imonroe66 (Sep 15, 2012)

They are so cute!


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

*squeeeeeeeeeeeeee* they're adorable!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

What lovely babies!!!


----------



## Codyandme1 (Sep 14, 2011)

I weighed them when I brought them out, the one that hatched first is 7-8 grams and the younger one is 5 grams. They are so cute, the older one can stand already!!!!! The little one not so much 
I was amazed yesterday when I put a decent portion of the tuna mash and a portion veggie medley in the cage, because I find it very hard to find foods that newbie will eat, you can imagine what I was like when he walked right up and dug in! I was so happy! He's eaten the veggies before but not the mash.


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Congratulations - The chicks are adorable X x


----------



## fastjosh007 (Sep 27, 2012)

well this is great story you got there... i don't know much about the breeding though...


----------



## Codyandme1 (Sep 14, 2011)

Wow these little guys are gaining weight fast! 2 grams in one day!
Here's a video of one of them 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0mC79J6VR98
And here's a video of him being fed by daddy  this is the view from the camera in the nest box.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BhXyqzhOmRs


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

awww adorable


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww so cute


----------



## Codyandme1 (Sep 14, 2011)

Update:
The chicks are being fed well  mabey too well, it seems like every 5 seconds someone is in their feeding them.  
They have gone from around 5 grams, up to 12 grams!!! 

I was worried a bit yesterday as the little one has a bubble of air in the crop. I tried burping it out, but he wasn't having any of it, cheeky little fellow he is  but woke up in the morning and it wasn't their. 
Both chicks are passing droppings, and there buts are getting bigger!!!!!

Am I the only one who has chicks with a see-through but? 
The third egg still hasn't hatched, although I candled it, and it seems to have moved down towards the air sac.
I can't wait to watch them grow up !


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

No you'll be able to see in the abdomen til they start to feather out. This allows you to keep an eye on the intestines. If they get dark, something is wrong. Has the third egg started pipping yet?


----------



## hanna (Apr 14, 2012)

Congratulations to your babies, such sweeeeeeeet fluffy-fluffs squeeeeeeek


----------



## Codyandme1 (Sep 14, 2011)

roxy culver said:


> No you'll be able to see in the abdomen til they start to feather out. This allows you to keep an eye on the intestines. If they get dark, something is wrong. Has the third egg started pipping yet?


Oh cool! That's handy!
No the egg hasn't started pipping, I'm worried though that if and when it does hatch it might be quite smaller than the others. 

Lol hanna! Thank you! They are real cuties


----------



## Saltgrass82 (May 15, 2012)

flapping can also be a mite thing. Do you treat your birds for mites?


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Birds should not be treated for mites unless it is under a vet's instruction. Over the counter mite sprays can be deadly.


----------



## Saltgrass82 (May 15, 2012)

Never said to use a mite spray, simply implying that flapping can be a mite thing. Just saying..


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

That's fine.  I just would hate for anyone to jump to conclusions and end up using an unsafe product. I'm sure you wouldnt want that either.


----------



## Saltgrass82 (May 15, 2012)

Nope, I sure wouldn't. I don't use any of those "misting" products on any of my flock members. I have cockatiels, Cockatoos, love birds, macaws and etc. I wouldn't dream of using those products, but they are often checked for mites a couple times a year by my vet.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Regular vet checks are a great idea.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I believe these are indoor birds, so it's unlikely that they would get mites. Mites are primarily an issue with outdoor aviary birds.


----------



## Codyandme1 (Sep 14, 2011)

enigma731 said:


> Birds should not be treated for mites unless it is under a vet's instruction. Over the counter mite sprays can be deadly.


:O really!?
what is in that that is deadly? I think my friend uses that on her birds :O she has an aviary.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I'm not sure what is in it that is deadly but DallyTsuka used it on some baby starlings she had saved and they all convulsed and died within hours. I definitely would never use it!


----------



## Codyandme1 (Sep 14, 2011)

roxy culver said:


> I'm not sure what is in it that is deadly but DallyTsuka used it on some baby starlings she had saved and they all convulsed and died within hours. I definitely would never use it!


Aaawww :O that's horrible!


----------

